# MY 79 Buick Regal Interior.... Needs More Work



## DesiredFantasy575 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's the interior work on my ranfla but i still need some work done to it.... Check it out and leave feedback.. This is my first car and i kinda wanted to keep original..





































More work to be done!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good doggie :cheesy:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

x2


----------

